# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czy znamię mniejsze niż 6 mm to może byc rak? Bo wszędzie pisze, że ma być większe

## sowka

Zastanawiam się czy takie małe znamię, np. 1 mm się nadaje na wizytę u dermatologa, czy nie ma co panikować, bo skoro małe, to nie rak? Czekać i obserwować, a jakby urosło do tego wymiaru, to wtedy iść? To w małym nie może byc raka jeszcze?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Znamię aby je oceniać musi mieć trochę powierzchni, 
barwę, fakturę, kontur, temperaturę, wypukłość, dynamikę wzrostu ....
Jak lekarz ma taki drobiazg jak szpilka oceniać ?
Oczywiście wszystko zaczyna się od małego ale nie panikowałbym  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sowka

No niby tak, ale z drugiej strony to chociaż małe, to widoczne gołym okiem, ja na przykład widzę, że sie zmienia, ledwo 2 dni minęły, a wypuścił nowa wypustkę. Miał jeszcze 2 dni temu tylko jedną wypustkę z lewej strony, a teraz już dwie i jeszcze pośrodku taka mała trzecia rośnie, za kolejne 2 dni pewnie będzie trzecia podobna co dwie poprzednie... Może lepiej wyciąć, póki małe, a nie czekać na zaawansowany stan... A lekarz ma przyrząd, który bardzo powiększa i to nie problem ocenić kontury, i tak się nie ocenia tego gołym okiem. Podobno ta skala abcd do oceny czerniaka nie ma znaczenia diagnostycznego, pozwala jedynie na identyfikację znacznej części czerniaków ZAAWANSOWANYCH (no właśnie, ale czy mam czekać, aż będzie zaawansowany i da np. przerzuty, skoro można wyciąć małego np. 2 mm...) i ma znaczenie dydatktyczne, dla pacjentów znaczy, żeby sami zauważyli coś. Lekarz ogląda i tak zawsze w powiększeniu, bo na oko nic nie powie (wiem, bo już byłam kiedyś, jako osoba z ogromna liczbą "pieprzy" i lekarz "na oko" nie mógł mi nic powiedziec, dopiero po powiększeniu mówił). Szczerze mówiąc poczytałam już o tym na innej stronie, dlatego piszę tylko, bo może komuś sie jeszcze przyda ta wiedza... Zamierzam się wybrać w przyszłym tygodniu, to tylko 60zł wizyta u dermatologa pywatnie, po co ryzykować... Szybki rozwój średnicy i to w postaci takich wypustek, skłania mnie do podejrzeń, w dodatku jak żyję ponad 30 lat i miałam najróżniejsze pieprzyki, to nigdy takiego czarnego jak smoła, myślałam nawet z poczatku, że to kleszcz mnie ugryzł, a tymczasem taki wypukły czarny pieprzyk. Od początku sie zmienia i rośnie, bo były na początku jakby 2 kropki obok siebie, potem się zlały w jedno, następnie wyszła z tego mała wypustka w jedna strone i teraz druga wyszła w drugą, a wydaje mi sie, że na tym sie rozrost tego nie skończy. Różne miałam już pieprze, ale bardziej okragłe zwykle, tez nie takie w kolorze czarne i rzadko są wypukłe, a tu jakby to od góry na skórze siedziaało, temu myślałam, ze to kleszcz albo jakiś śmieć mi sie przykleił. Myślę, że nie ma co czekać na postać zaawansowaną, no pewnie, wtedy nawet bez przyrządów widać, że to rak, ale jak mają lekarze dermatoskop, to niech korzystają, od tego jest. Przy okazji zobaczy inne pieprze, co roku mam kilka nowych, jak nie kilkanaście, to ciężko sobie wszystko zobaczyć, czasem na plecach na przykład, lepiej chodzić do lekarza co jakiś czas i mieć spokój.
Pozdrawiam :-)

----------


## sowka

Poza tym dodam jeszcze, że dobrze widać na zdjęciu z aparatu fotograficznego w powiększeniu, dokładnie można zaobserwować jak się zmienia. A to tylko aparat cyfrówka, kilka razy powiększa, natomiast w dermatoskopie jest powiększenie chyba 15-krotne, o ile dobrze sobie przypominam... Tam na pewno można coś więcej wyrożnić, strukturę tego, jakieś skupiska komórek moze, czy coś takiego, co już lekarz się zna na tym. Ja trafiłam na fajnego lekarza, właściwie lekarkę, co byłam 2 lata temu i ona mi pokazała w takiej książeczce jak to wygląda, wyjaśniła mi, że nie chodzi o wygląd pieprza jak gołym okiem wygląda, bo liczy się jak są ułożone komórki, czy jakieś tam grupy komórek, czy coś takiego, no, w każdym razie tylko lekarz może to ocenić w powiększeniu, bo wie, jak ma wyglądac zdrowy pieprz, a jak czerniak. Lekarz tego też nie widzi gołym okiem, a te kryteria ABCD nie sa do końca też bezbłędne, bo właśnie, może być rak mniejszy niż te 6 mm, a może również być nie zabarwiony w ogóle i wtedy to się nie sprawdza. Ja "na zdrowy chłopski rozum" myslę, że rak od początku jest rakiem, już pierwsza komórka, która się nieprawidłowo podzieliła, daje raka, a to później jak urośnie to tylko jest łatwiejsze do zauważenia, a tak na prawdę to nie trzeba wcale czekać aż bedzie miec jakiś określony wymiar. Ważniejsze jest, że się rozrasta, bo to ma rak do siebie, że szybko rośnie. Ja tam wolę dmuchać na zimne nawet, a jak widze, że rośnie, to nawet jak ma 1 mm, to i tak nie zaszkodzi go zbadać. Też polecam aparat fotograficzny, jak ktoś ma dobry do robienia z bliska, to na zdjęciu dobrze widać jak ewoluuje. Ma jakieś swoje tam nóżki, dziwny kolor nietypowy, to wydaje mi się, że wystarczy, żeby do lekarza uderzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Porównałam teraz jeszcze zdjecia i ciekawa rzecz. Zmienił sie kształt, myślałam, że on urósł, a tymczasem wlaśnie wygląda, ze się zmniejszył. Jedna "wypustka", ta nowa, powstała z obszaru, gdzie było wcześniej więcej czarnego. Ciekawe :-) W sumie może w takim razie nie ma potrzeby z tym dermatologiem, ale poobserwuję przez aparat jak to się zmienia. Na zdjeciu można lepiej porównać, bo gołym okiem to za małe i zresztą się nie pamięta dokładnie konturów.

----------


## sowka

A to ciekawe: 
" Zaobserwowaliśmy, że u chorych na czerniaka zdarza się czasem
spontaniczna regresja. Rak ustępuje. Nie są to wypadki częste.
Widziałem w ciągu ostatnich kilku lat wielu chorych z melanomą.
Samorzutna regresja nowotworu nastąpiła tylko w paru wypadkach.
Stwierdziliśmy u tych pacjentów silną odpowiedź immunologiczną na
niektóre antygeny rakowe, mimo że nigdy nie byli szczepieni."
Może mój się już cofa... Nie wiedziałam, że układ immunologiczny może sam zwalczyć raka - niesamowite :-) Ciekawe czy ten mój pieprzyk zniknie i czy to rak, bardzo jestem ciekawa, interesuje mnie medycyna i zresztą nie tylko, wszystko ogólnie, nauka i przyroda, i człowiek :-) Nie to, że jestem hipochondryczka, pieprzyków to ja mam już chyba z milion, strasznie dużo, myśle, ze milion nawet moze byc, wiec bym sie nie przejmowała, ale po prostu mnie takie rzeczy ciekawią czasem :-) 
Jak zniknie, to napiszę. A do dermatologa i tak muszę kiedyś tam iść, może jednak nie w przyszłym tygodniu, bo mam mało kasy ostatnio, troche będzie przypływ gotówki, to pójde, moze w sierpniu na przykład. Mam jeszcze innego pieprza, co mnie swędział, ale ostatnio już mało swędzi, więc go olałam, ale też by mogła dermatolożka zobaczyć. W sumie z 2 lat sie nazbierało, a ostatnio też mi tak b. dokładnie nie sprawdziła, bo było dużo ludzi i chciała kolejną osobę brać. Teraz jej powiem, żeby sprawdziła dokładnie wszystko, w końcu kase za coś bierze, a nie 10 minut popatrzyc i do widzenia... Chociaż fajnie, że mi wyjaśniła i ogółem fajna babka, więc teraz mysle, że jak pójdę to mnie obejrzy od stóp do głów (jest co oglądać, nawet wybierając te największe, więc z pół godziny jej to pewnie zajmie wszędzie popatrzeć...)
Pozdrawiam :-)

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Większość ludzi i obowiązująca medycyna sugerują ludziom , że jakaś komórka fiksuje i zaczyna się nie tak dzielić.
Jest to bzdura . DNA od urodzenia do śmierci ma się kopiować bez zmian , no chyba że zmienimy mu srodowisko to walczy o przetrwanie. Osoby z rakiem mają cały organizm lub tylko lokalnie silnie zakwaszony ( przestrzeń międzykomórkowa).
To właśnie zakwaszenie organizmu sprawia , że komórki dostosowują się do życia beztlenowego i tworzą guzy rakowe.
Długo bym musiał pisać o raku i nie specjalnie mam akurat czas ale dieta to podstawa w walce z rakiem.
Trochę ludzi ( z zaleceniem lekarskim: chemia) wyprowadziłem ze stanów onkologicznych (patrz stopka posta) i empirycznie się o tym przekonałem.
Wystarczy wspomnieć, że z danych amerykańskich w 1939r jeden na 14 mężczyzn miał styczność w swoim życiu z jakąś postacią raka. A w 2012r 7 mężczyzn na 14 ma styczność z jakimś rakiem. A co się od tamtego czasu zmieniło ?
Biała mąka, cukier i przetworzone jedzenie. Następna sprawa to szczepionki (rtęć , aldehyd, ....). I w końcu antybiotyki.
Oficjalne dane mówią , że przed II wojną 1 na 10 000 dzieci rodziło się z cechami  autystycznymi.  Obecnie NIE WIERZYŁEM ale 1 na 48 dzieci ma taki stan. To są oficjalne dane.

Masz Sowka grzybicę. Grzyb rozrasta się (chodzi o przypadki podskórne ) szczególnie pod wpływem promieni słonecznych. Organizm w jakiś sposób zabezpiecza się przed tym tworząc nad nim skupiska pigmentu ludzkiego - melaniny. Nie piszę tutaj o skłonności do niejednorodności skóry i piegach, tylko o ciemnych skupiskach
Zauważono , że strefy te są osłabione (np przez grzyby) i pod nimi szczególnie chętnie osiedlają się inne pasożyty.
Oczywiście większość osób ma genetyczne pieprzyki w miejscach gdzie ojciec lub matka ma ale te nowe to już inna bajka. Grzyby ludzkie podobne są do purchawki w lesie. Żyje sobie i zgnije nie robiąc krzywdy jeżeli jej nikt nie kopnie.
Kopniesz ją eksploduje i wiatr rozrzuci zarodki po lesie. Dlatego lekarze wiedzą że czerniaka się nie dotyka bo jest złośliwy wtedy 100x bardziej. Ewentualne wycięcia jego są rozległe i głębokie a i tak krew rozniesie wszystko po organizmie .

Rzuć cukierki i mąkę a zatrzyma się wszystko u Ciebie z pieprzykami.
Jeżeli chcesz wyeliminować grzyby , to zapraszam do siebie (Warszawa) na terapie  :Smile: 
ale moja działalność nie jest refundowana przez NFOZ  :Smile:  dlatego moi pacjenci to ludzie w beznadziejnych stanach po wielu seriach antybiotykowych i sterydach. 


Pozdrawia Terapeuta
(kontakt przez nick , bo rzadko wracam do postów)

----------

